# Just a pic of my pleco.



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

This is my pleco thats living in one of my rhom tanks. These critters look pretty cool, I hope it lasts in there! Anyway just thought I would share this pic of him hiding in his little rock shelter.

View attachment 72582


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

if you think a common looks cool, you should see some fancy plecos


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Ive seen Judazz's collection.....so I know. I mainly got him to clean algae, plus he is in there with a rhom so I didnt wanna pay too much.lol
A


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I just bought one for my eigenmannis tank and he has been there for well over a month without any problems.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool pleco







hope he lasts for awhile also


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice pleco


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I dont think that hes gonna last too long,
but good luck anyway


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very nice pleco







Personally I think that the common pleco's definately have their charms and can make a real good addition to a tank

:nod:


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

You should try a L90 that they have at Big Al's, they are nice and only 15$.
Good luck with your pleco
Chouin


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I have no Idea what that is. lol


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

L090 is also known as "Papa" Panaque, a species closely related to the Royal Pleco. It too grows to at least 16-18" in size (same size as your Common Pleco, for that matter), and 15 bucks sounds like a steal to me!

Here's a picture of a juvenile:








Source: www.transfish.de/

And pictures of an adult:








(check those teeth in the reflection!)









Source: www.amazon-exotic-import.de/

But that's a very good-looking pleco you already got there


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks but it doesnt look so good anymore. The tail is almost gone and he has a chunk missing from his back. I guess Ill have to find some other way to get rid of algae.


----------

